# hood pin spring on 65



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Just bought my 65 nearly fully restored. Noticed that it has no spring on the hood latch pin that helps pop the hood when it's unlatched below the bumper. Looking at the kits provided by various vendors, it says the spring isn't used on a 65. Anyone know why this is? Not a big deal but it's a little awkward having to lift the hood at the same time I unlatch it..


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Don't know why, but your info is correct. No spring on the '65.


----------



## InjunRAIV (Aug 21, 2013)

Wow. That is a new one on me! 

So here's an interesting question: Since the hood is the same as 66 and 67 (right? Gawd, I hope I'm remembering this right!) can a later spring be used?


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

I've gotten a couple of other responses, and everyone says the 65 didn't have one. I found this site with an all original 65. If you look through the pictures, there is one of the hood pin with no spring.

>> CLASSIC CARS LTD, Pleasanton California <<


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've owned several '65's, including my present one, and none of them had the spring.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

correct hood hinge springs pop the hood up when opened


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

no spring on mine. ive seen them installed on '65s.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'll venture to say that the '65 didn't come with the spring because it's not needed on a '65. The front edge of the hood hangs over the header panel by an inch or two, making a convenient grab handle to lift up the hood. The '66 and '67's hoods fit flush with the header panel, and there is no place to insert your fingers easily unless the hood is pushed up with the help of a spring.


----------

